# Looxi Beauty



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a thread to talk about all things from Looxi Beauty! Let's talk about the brand and post swatches and dupes! This is also my first time starting a thread so I hope I'm doing this right 0.o
  http://www.looxibeauty.com/


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

Here are some eyeshadow and highlighter swatches I just got from Looxi.
  So far my collection is about 9 eyeshadows and two highlighters strong!

  I really love the shimmery eye shadows! They just seem to perform the best on me. Hustler was the only one (from the swatches below) that didn't take directly to my skin. Most of the time, the colors just glide right on!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

*props up feet*  I'm here!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yayyyyy! A Looxi Beauty thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Should I re-post all of the Looxi photos I have on HAA to here?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Yayyyyy! A Looxi Beauty thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's a good idea! So people coming to this thread can see all the goodies!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *props up feet*  I'm here!


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

[h=2]

 Visit *Looxi Beauty* at *www.looxibeauty.com*[/h]   
 *Click Here to zoom in on the Looxi Beauty Highlighters*




*NEW! Looxi Beauty Highlighters*




 
*Click Here to zoom in on the Looxi Beauty eyeshadows*



 *Looxi Beauty Highlighter Swatches*













 *Click Here to zoom in on the Looxi Beauty Highlighter in Valley Girl swatch*


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you so much for posting all that @cocomomo80


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Thank you so much for posting all that @cocomomo80


  You're welcome.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 25, 2015)

Is it sad that I keep checking the website hoping that they've come up with new highlighters? I think I'll probably get Divine at some point. I'm really liking the powders so far, my only issues are that I wish the powders were a little firmer in the pan and that there was more color differentiation between Ever After and Luna. 


  I'm also curious about Posh but I wonder if it will be too bright for my skintone...


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Is it sad that I keep checking the website hoping that they've come up with new highlighters? I think I'll probably get Divine at some point. I'm really liking the powders so far, my only issues are that I wish the powders were a little firmer in the pan and that there was more color differentiation between Ever After and Luna.    I'm also curious about Posh but I wonder if it will be too bright for my skintone...


 I believe Luna is more blue if I remember the swathes correctly.   Annnndddd I just placed another order last night  Five eyeshadows! Eeeekkkk!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 30, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Annnndddd I just placed another order last night  Five eyeshadows! Eeeekkkk!


  Luna is more blue and Ever After is more subtle than Luna but they are very similar and I wish they were more distinct. Ah well. I'm still liking them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm cross posting this here (from HAA) with some added info. 

  I just received my second Looxi Beauty order today! The quick overview is that I am pleasantly surprised with Foxy (which I purchased because it was going to be/has been discontinued as of the 1st). It swatched very silvery but is nice and subtle on. And Posh, OMG! This one I was so afraid of purchasing but I'm glad I did. It doesn't really have a base color, it's like pure iridescent white gold so it can be layered over anything. It's kind of like MAC's Vanilla Pigment but softer. The closest thing I have to it would be NARS Albatross but they aren't close. It doesn't have the residual whiteness that Albatross does; it's also less yellow than Albatross and more dimensional. Albatross has more of a sheen and this has more of a shimmer/sparkle. I hesitate to say sparkle because there aren't big chunks of product (which I hate). It has sparkle but it isn't sparkly (the way a lot of the JD Glow highlighters are, but even with those you can buff/blend away a lot of that). 

  It is so pretty and unique in my collection. If it were a tad more orange it would be my elusive albatross, holy grail highlighter. 

  I also got Divine (still need to play around with that one) and my replacement Ever After was in the bunch. I definitely prefer the original to my Frankenstein's monster (there isn't a huge difference but I added too much Viz a Violet I think). 

  I can't wait to see what's in this new fall collection!!! I keep checking the website. I don't think I'm going to break my September no-buy for it.
  But I am making and exception for the UD Vice Palette.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh! And I forgot to add that I got Nirvana and Malibu eye shadows. Nirvana is in the MAC Club, UD Lounge, etc. color family. It's redder than both and they aren't all dupes for each other. I was hoping it would be as red as the original UD Lounge but I didn't get that lucky. It's closer in finish to Club, as Lounge has that insane (but surprisingly wearable) reflective shimmer happening.


----------



## alle685 (Sep 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm cross posting this here (from HAA) with some added info.
> 
> I just received my second Looxi Beauty order today! The quick overview is that I am pleasantly surprised with Foxy (which I purchased because it was going to be/has been discontinued as of the 1st). It swatched very silvery but is nice and subtle on. And Posh, OMG! This one I was so afraid of purchasing but I'm glad I did. It doesn't really have a base color, it's like pure iridescent white gold so it can be layered over anything. It's kind of like MAC's Vanilla Pigment but softer. The closest thing I have to it would be NARS Albatross but they aren't close. It doesn't have the residual whiteness that Albatross does; it's also less yellow than Albatross and more dimensional. Albatross has more of a sheen and this has more of a shimmer/sparkle. I hesitate to say sparkle because there aren't big chunks of product (which I hate). It has sparkle but it isn't sparkly (the way a lot of the JD Glow highlighters are, but even with those you can buff/blend away a lot of that).
> 
> ...


  Can you do swatches of your highlighters? I just purchased some and I'm too excited to wait to see what they look like.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 3, 2015)

alle685 said:


> Can you do swatches of your highlighters? I just purchased some and I'm too excited to wait to see what they look like.


  Sure! I can try to get to them tonight but it'll be indoor lighting. Which ones did you order?!


----------



## alle685 (Sep 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Sure! I can try to get to them tonight but it'll be indoor lighting. Which ones did you order?!


  I ordered HoneyChild, Luxe, Bombshell and Foxy. I'm so excited to get them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 3, 2015)

alle685 said:


> I ordered HoneyChild, Luxe, Bombshell and Foxy. I'm so excited to get them.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 4, 2015)

alle685 said:


> I ordered HoneyChild, Luxe, Bombshell and Foxy. I'm so excited to get them.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle*
> 
> ...


I swatched Bombshell at the top of the thread. It is VERY similar to CP. Hope that helps!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 4, 2015)

Just got the highlight Divine and I'm in love!

  Also got the second batch of shadows and I'm currently working on swatches to post ASAP!







  On my cheeks + Swatched heavy (left) & blended out (right)


----------



## alle685 (Sep 4, 2015)

So pretty on you!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 4, 2015)

I need to make Valley Girl a part of my life ASAP!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I need to make Valley Girl a part of my life ASAP!


  Girl. Get it!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 5, 2015)

Recieved the shadow 'Nirvana' in my second order from Looxi. I've got some others too I haven't gotten around to using yet, but I wanted to share this one because it is soooo pretty! It's all over my lid over a black cream base. I used two purples from a Viseart palette for the transition and crease.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm kind of obsessed with this Posh/Ever After combo. Gorgeous!!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 6, 2015)

More swatches from order #2!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Sep 14, 2015)

Came here from HAA. I want to order like 5 highlighters


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 14, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Came here from HAA. I want to order like 5 highlighters


Do ittttt! You won't regret it!
  Also, if you use code SAVANTFREE it gets you a free eyeshadow.


----------



## MythKitty (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm really interested in quite a few of the shadows and highlighters... but I have fair skin and I can't find any swatches anywhere of these products on ghostly people.






I've had items siting in my cart for a week now because I don't make purchases, especially with a company that is new to me, without at least seeing swatches on someone with a similar skin tone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But... I WANT them! And I don't want to be disappointed with my choices as I know that impacts how I feel about buying from the company in the future. I want to have a positive experience because I want to love Looxi!





By the way...


----------



## cocomomo80 (Oct 8, 2015)

MythKitty said:


> I'm really interested in quite a few of the shadows and highlighters... but I have fair skin and I can't find any swatches anywhere of these products on ghostly people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have you perused Instagram? Just type* #Looxi* in the search, and you should get quite a few images that will help.
  I just found this image from sknepp33 on Instagram...








  Btw,


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2015)

Is anyone going to get any kickers launching on Monday?


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is anyone going to get any kickers launching on Monday?


  I got blogger samples and they are sitting in my mail box while I'm out of town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But Ill be back home on Sunday night and can swatch them!

  EDIT: I believe I got the Honeychild and Valley Girl kickers. Not 100% sure tho


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 9, 2015)

MythKitty said:


> I'm really interested in quite a few of the shadows and highlighters... but I have fair skin and I can't find any swatches anywhere of these products on ghostly people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Specktra! I've been loving all of my Looxi items so far! The owner Jessica just had a 50% off sale about a week ago, and she hinted that she was doing another one on Black Friday.

  But I'd say with full confidence that you should get some stuff before then because the quality is absolutely amazing


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got blogger samples and they are sitting in my mail box while I'm out of town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Waiting on your swatches when you get the chance. I'm in love with the shadow Urbane. I know for fact that it will be in my next order from them.


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Waiting on your swatches when you get the chance. I'm in love with the shadow Urbane. I know for fact that it will be in my next order from them.


I've got swatches of urbane on my blog! And I'll definitely swatch them when I get home.


----------



## MythKitty (Oct 9, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Have you perused Instagram? Just type* #Looxi* in the search, and you should get quite a few images that will help.
> I just found this image from sknepp33 on Instagram...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocomomo80 (Oct 9, 2015)

MythKitty said:


> Thank you! Yes, I had tried searching Instagram but I wasn't coming up with what I was looking for -- mostly a lot of photos of people wearing the products and just not enough info. The images you posted were quite helpful and I've placed my very first Looxi order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's great!! Welcome to the Looxi Club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually just received my second order from Looxi today. One of the items were *Ever After*. You're going to love that shade. In the future, I'll buy eyeshadows instead, because I have nothing but highlighters.

  That's a great idea to post your pics for pale girls. Every little bit helps, since the online Looxi Beauty image pool is so small.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is anyone going to get any kickers launching on Monday?


I want to get the corresponding kickers for the highlighters I ordered but I may not order them on Monday. I think I'm going to wait until after Sephora's F&F sale and MAC's Magic Of The Night collection is released. I can't guarantee that I'll have the strength to really wait though, lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I want to get the corresponding kickers for the highlighters I ordered but I may not order them on Monday. I think I'm going to wait until after Sephora's F&F sale and MAC's Magic Of The Night collection is released. I can't guarantee that I'll have the strength to really wait though, lol.


  That one video that I saw that has Urbane layered over a kicker has me going bonkers. I think I want to get Urbane first then get the kickers. I'm also waiting for my palette to arrive. Once I get that one I will be getting kickers to match!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That one video that I saw that has Urbane layered over a kicker has me going bonkers. I think I want to get Urbane first then get the kickers. I'm also waiting for my palette to arrive. Once I get that one I will be getting kickers to match!


I saw that video too and the transition of color once Urbane was layered over the kicker was gorgeous! I'm curious as to what kicker she put it over. Urbane is such a pretty color, even by itself from what I've seen, so I don't blame you for wanting to get it first, lol.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 10, 2015)

Got my looxi order from the flash sale I got a palette with Luna, ever after, voodoo, valley girl, centerfold and celestial and then I got a full sized compact of posh. The picture is me wearing Luna as a highlight and valley girl as a blush I even put Luna on my eyelids and browbone it gave me a very pretty blue glow all over lol. When she has a other sake I'll probably pick up big compacts of Luna and voodoo as they are very unique the size of the highlighters in the palette is smaller but it would still take a while to use them up.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Oct 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Got my looxi order from the flash sale I got a palette with Luna, ever after, voodoo, valley girl, centerfold and celestial and then I got a full sized compact of posh. The picture is me wearing Luna as a highlight and valley girl as a blush I even put Luna on my eyelids and browbone it gave me a very pretty blue glow all over lol. When she has a other sake I'll probably pick up big compacts of Luna and voodoo as they are very unique the size of the highlighters in the palette is smaller but it would still take a while to use them up.


  Wow! Luna looks fantastic on you! The blue glow really stands out. So pretty.
  I got my Flash Sale palette, as well. I haven't had a chance to wear my only unique shade, Ever After, yet.
  Apparently, the next 50% off sale won't be until Black Friday (according to Looxi's Instagram). That's fine. It gives me time to save. 
  But I might be tempted this Monday when the Kickers launch.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 11, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Got my looxi order from the flash sale I got a palette with Luna, ever after, voodoo, valley girl, centerfold and celestial and then I got a full sized compact of posh. The picture is me wearing Luna as a highlight and valley girl as a blush I even put Luna on my eyelids and browbone it gave me a very pretty blue glow all over lol. When she has a other sake I'll probably pick up big compacts of Luna and voodoo as they are very unique the size of the highlighters in the palette is smaller but it would still take a while to use them up.


  I'm happy to hear that you received your order! Luna looks gorgeous on you! I played it super safe with the colors I choose for my flash sale highlight palette order (except for Valley Girl), but I wish I would have gotten some of the more unique colors. I was thinking about purchasing another palette with all of the other colors I didn't get but now that she's going to be selling kickers with the corresponding highlighters, I may purchase the sets for the colors I don't have, and purchase individual kickers to go with the highlighters that I did get. It's going to be hard to wait for the next flash sale to make another purchase!


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 12, 2015)

Got some swatches of a few of the kickers for you guys!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Got some swatches of a few of the kickers for you guys!


  Thank you so much for your swatches! I can already see myself with Divine and Luxe. I'm still waiting on my palette. Should be here tomorrow! Once I get that I will know what other kickers I want to get my hands on.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Got some swatches of a few of the kickers for you guys!


  Thank you so much for posting these swatches! Looking on the site, I was a bit intimidated by how Ever After and Voodoo look in the pans, as I was unsure how they would look on darker skin, but I really like them! What is your opinion of them as someone whose worn them or swatched them in person? Also, do you happen to have swatches of either the kickers or highlighters in the following shades: Goddess, Celestial, Posh, and Luna?


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you so much for posting these swatches! Looking on the site, I was a bit intimidated by how Ever After and Voodoo look in the pans, as I was unsure how they would look on darker skin, but I really like them! What is your opinion of them as someone whose worn them or swatched them in person? Also, do you happen to have swatches of either the kickers or highlighters in the following shades: Goddess, Celestial, Posh, and Luna?


Glad I could help!

  The formula is kind of like a mix between a liquid and a cream. It's fluffy ... kind of ... maybe. The texture is hard to describe! You can wear them by themselves, but they are a little tacky so you have to wait for them to dry down fully for them to stay put. I'd definitely suggest wearing them with the corresponding pressed highlight. The pressed ends up 'setting' the kicker and intensifying the finish.

  I don't have any of those kickers or pressed highlights but here is a pic of Goddess on my friend Sparrow.

  https://instagram.com/p/8eYPrIL3RB/?taken-by=c3bysparrow


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2015)

I emailed Jessica today to inquire about how long the highlight and shadow palettes will be on sale (they are currently on sale for $30) and although she didn't indicate how long they will be on sale, the website said that they will be discontinued once the inventory is depleted. Because she is now going to be an authorized retailer of Z-Palettes, it's a conflict of interest to sell her customized palettes and the Z-palettes. Therefore, I'm unsure if it would be better to wait until the sale to buy customized highlight and shadow palettes in hopes that they'll still be available, or buy them now at the discounted price and then use code SAVANT20 (all caps) for an additional 20% off.  

  Quote:


jaymuse said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> The formula is kind of like a mix between a liquid and a cream. It's fluffy ... kind of ... maybe. The texture is hard to describe! You can wear them by themselves, but they are a little tacky so you have to wait for them to dry down fully for them to stay put. I'd definitely suggest wearing them with the corresponding pressed highlight. The pressed ends up 'setting' the kicker and intensifying the finish.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for describing the formula and how to use the kickers to enhance the look of the highlights! I received my flash sale highlight palette today and I got the following colors: Bombshell, Centerfold, Divine, Honeychild, Luxe, and Valley Girl. I haven't had the chance to swatch them yet (I'll most likely just wear them when I try them for the first time) but they look beautiful in the pan and from what I've seen in swatches, they all look beautiful so I can't wait to wear them! I will definitely be purchasing the corresponding kickers for each of them, most likely during the next flash sale to get the best deal. Also, thank you for posting your friend wearing Goddess! I went to her page and saw a swatch of Posh and saw another girl that swatched Luna, so I'll most likely be getting all three of those with their corresponding kickers in addition to Ever After and Voodoo highlighters and kickers! I just need to see a swatch of Celestial on darker skin and then I'll have the full set of highlighters and kickers, lol.


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I emailed Jessica today to inquire about how long the highlight and shadow palettes will be on sale (they are currently on sale for $30) and although she didn't indicate how long they will be on sale, the website said that they will be discontinued once the inventory is depleted. Because she is now going to be an authorized retailer of Z-Palettes, it's a conflict of interest to sell her customized palettes and the Z-palettes. Therefore, I'm unsure if it would be better to wait until the sale to buy customized highlight and shadow palettes in hopes that they'll still be available, or buy them now at the discounted price and then use code SAVANT20 (all caps) for an additional 20% off.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Thank you for describing the formula and how to use the kickers to enhance the look of the highlights! I received my flash sale highlight palette today and I got the following colors: Bombshell, Centerfold, Divine, Honeychild, Luxe, and Valley Girl. I haven't had the chance to swatch them yet (I'll most likely just wear them when I try them for the first time) but they look beautiful in the pan and from what I've seen in swatches, they all look beautiful so I can't wait to wear them! I will definitely be purchasing the corresponding kickers for each of them, most likely during the next flash sale to get the best deal. Also, thank you for posting your friend wearing Goddess! I went to her page and saw a swatch of Posh and saw another girl that swatched Luna, so I'll most likely be getting all three of those with their corresponding kickers in addition to Ever After and Voodoo highlighters and kickers! I just need to see a swatch of Celestial on darker skin and then I'll have the full set of highlighters and kickers, lol.


  I have Bombshell and Valley Girl as well and love them! I need to get the pressed form of Luxe too. I didn't realize how pretty it was until I swatched the kicker.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have Bombshell and Valley Girl as well and love them! I need to get the pressed form of Luxe too. I didn't realize how pretty it was until I swatched the kicker.


I'm happy to hear that you love those shades! Your swatch of the Luxe kicker is more vibrant than the swatch of the matching highlighter on the website so I can see how the kicker made the shade appeal to you more than the highlighter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2015)

I got my order today but sad to say even though it was well packaged one of the colors shattered. It broke so badly it was like getting a pigment. Also because it broke so finely it is all over the other products. I can't even get a true swatch of them. I've contacted Looked lets see how it goes from here.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my order today but sad to say even though it was well packaged one of the colors shattered. It broke so badly it was like getting a pigment. Also because it broke so finely it is all over the other products. I can't even get a true swatch of them. I've contacted Looked lets see how it goes from here.


  I'm almost positive she will replace it. When my Ever After crumbled she sent out a new one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm almost positive she will replace it. When my Ever After crumbled she sent out a new one.


  I already have my answer! I sent the pic of the shattered palette via Instagram and in less than 30 mins she contacted me and told me she will replace the palette. Great customer service is always a great thing! Other companies should pay attention THIS is how you build a loyal customer base!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I already have my answer! I sent the pic of the shattered palette via Instagram and in less than 30 mins she contacted me and told me she will replace the palette. Great customer service is always a great thing! Other companies should pay attention THIS is how you build a loyal customer base!


  I'm sorry to hear that your order was damaged in transit, but I'm so glad that she is going to replace the palette for you. She has offered great customer service in my experience as well so I'm not surprised that she has offered to replace it for you. As you've stated, other companies should take heed on how to keep a customer satisfied if an issue arises because a lack of good customer service can run a customer away just like good customer service can keep a customer coming back. Have you ordered any of the kickers yet or are you going to wait until you get your second palette to make a determination as to what kickers you are going to order?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your order was damaged in transit, but I'm so glad that she is going to replace the palette for you. She has offered great customer service in my experience as well so I'm not surprised that she has offered to replace it for you. As you've stated, other companies should take heed on how to keep a customer satisfied if an issue arises because a lack of good customer service can run a customer away just like good customer service can keep a customer coming back. Have you ordered any of the kickers yet or are you going to wait until you get your second palette to make a determination as to what kickers you are going to order?


   I'm going to wait until I get my palette and so I can swatch and decide what's best for me. Especially considering the size of my highlighter collection already, I think my next order will be for eyeshadows. I currently want all of the mettalic finish ones.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to wait until I get my palette and so I can swatch and decide what's best for me. Especially considering the size of my highlighter collection already, I think my next order will be for eyeshadows. I currently want all of the mettalic finish ones.


  I'm going to do that as well. After I use each of my highlighters, I'm going to determine if I love them enough to buy the corresponding kicker.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 26, 2015)

A new highlighter "La Belle" will be released at 8:00p.m CST tonight! It's supposed to be a dupe for MAC Oh, Darling! As I already have Oh, Darling and will be getting a second one, I will be passing on this particular highlighter for now but if she releases a kicker for it in the future, I'm all over it! Speaking of kickers, it seems as though the kicker for Bombshell is currently sold out and can only be purchased in a set with the highlighter. I hope that it will be back in stock in time for the next flash sale.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> A new highlighter "La Belle" will be released at 8:00p.m CST tonight! It's supposed to be a dupe for MAC Oh, Darling! As I already have Oh, Darling and will be getting a second one, I will be passing on this particular highlighter for now but if she releases a kicker for it in the future, I'm all over it! Speaking of kickers, it seems as though the kicker for Bombshell is currently sold out and can only be purchased in a set with the highlighter. I hope that it will be back in stock in time for the next flash sale.


  It looks _very_ pretty but I think I am on a gold highlighter ban.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It looks _very_ pretty but I think I am on a gold highlighter ban.


I agree, it looks absolutely gorgeous in the swatch video she put up, however, I too have so many gold highlighters that it would just be a bit redundant to buy another one at this time (especially since it's so close in color to Oh, Darling which I already have). I don't know if I'll be able to resist it when the next flash sale comes around (because I'm still a sucker for a beautiful gold highlighter), however, I can hold out for now at least, lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It looks _very_ pretty but I think I am on a gold highlighter ban.


  If I even hear the words "WOG dupe" I'm plugging my ears and running the other way!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 31, 2015)

Jessica announced on her instagram that 13 new matte eyeshadows are going to be released tomorrow afternoon along with a La Belle kicker. If she releases it in a set along with the La Belle highlight, I might get the highlight and kicker set just because it's a better deal because I really want the kicker for my gold highlighters. Here's a pic of the new eyeshadows:


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2015)

Can you explain the kickers to me?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Can you explain the kickers to me?


The kickers are supposed to intensify the look of whatever highlighter (or eyeshadow) that you put on top of it. It can also be worn alone as a cream highlighter, but to get the most intense glow, it is best use it with the corresponding or similar powder highlighter shade.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The kickers are supposed to intensify the look of whatever highlighter (or eyeshadow) that you put on top of it. It can also be worn alone as a cream highlighter, but to get the most intense glow, it is best use it with the corresponding or similar powder highlighter shade.


  gotcha, thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 29, 2015)

Looxi Beauty will be having a Cyber Monday flash sale and everything will be 50% off except the Z-Palettes, which will be 30% off. I only wanted to purchase the kickers and maybe two kicker and highlighter sets, however, I don't think they'll be available during the sale although she did state that they will be coming back as she is now in the process of reformulating them to be better. I think I'll check out some other products though since 50% off is such a great deal!


----------



## RupaulManiac (Dec 2, 2015)

Does anybody have the duochrome collection from looxi and makeup geek? I got the collection from looxi but I want to know how similar it is to the makeup geek duochrome pans as far as application and duo effect. 
I feel like I NEED both.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 2, 2015)

Although I did not purchase the duo chrome collection from makeup geek, I did buy the Auroras collection from Looxi and the eyeshadows are absolutely gorgeous! I haven't swatched or worn the shadows yet but based on the swatches on Jessica's instagram, they look like they will be beautiful on. Sorry I didn't answer your question but I just had to talk about how I felt about the eyeshadows with someone who also purchased them. Did any of you shop during the flash sale? I got:

Foxy Highlight in Compact
La Belle Highlight in Compact
Luna Highlight in Compact
Posh Highlight in Compact
Saints & Sinners Eyeshadow
Malibu Eyeshadow
24K Eyeshadow
Urbane Eyeshadow 
Mocha Eyeshadow
Terra Cotta Eyeshadow 
Vino Eyeshadow


----------



## RupaulManiac (Dec 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Although I did not purchase the duo chrome collection from makeup geek, I did buy the Auroras collection from Looxi and the eyeshadows are absolutely gorgeous! I haven't swatched or worn the shadows yet but based on the swatches on Jessica's instagram, they look like they will be beautiful on. Sorry I didn't answer your question but I just had to talk about how I felt about the eyeshadows with someone who also purchased them. Did any of you shop during the flash sale? I got:
> 
> Foxy Highlight in Compact
> La Belle Highlight in Compact
> ...



I don't know how you held back from ripping them open, my arms were covered in swatches within 5 minutes of getting them!
I loooooooove them. She asked on instagram whether people want the duochromes to become permanent, so fingers crossed!

And she's coming out with duochrome highlighters**


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 3, 2015)

RupaulManiac said:


> I don't know how you held back from ripping them open, my arms were covered in swatches within 5 minutes of getting them!
> I loooooooove them. She asked on instagram whether people want the duochromes to become permanent, so fingers crossed!
> 
> And she's coming out with duochrome highlighters**



Lol, I'm happy to hear you love them swatched! Many people responded to her on instagram stating that they would love for the Auroras to be permanent so hopefully she makes them so! I read about the duo chrome highlighters and I'm super excited for them! I'm also anticipating the returns of the kickers! I purposely waited for the sale to purchase them but they were unavailable so I'm just going to get a few when they come back in stock.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 5, 2015)

*Jessica posted these updates on the Looxi Beauty instagram account:




			1.) 9 of the MOST POPULAR 'Auroras' will be back....and those bad boys will be permanent!!!! Plus we will also be adding 4 BRAND SPANKIN' new ones!

2.) Kickers will be back!!!! Our pump bottles are being discontinued in favor of doe foot applicators for fool proof application.

3.) DUOCHROME highlights will debut on the first of the new year.

4.) Quad highlight compacts will becoming around the same time so you have all your favorite shades in one convenient compact! These would be four colored highlights in a compact, that would easily fit in your purse for it your on the go lifestyle!
		
Click to expand...

*


> *5.) Our site should be done being overhauled my Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It's gonna be a BIG YEAR for Looxi! I have so many things coming up....even things I can't talk about yet! I hope you all are as excited as me! Lastly, again, not to sound cliche....but none of this is possible without YOU!! (Side note ALL AURORAS HAVE SHIPPED) orders after the auroras are shipping this weekend and all Cyber Monday sales are shipping Monday/Tuesday)*



Although I'm excited about the Auroras coming back, I'm curious about which 8 shades didn't make the cut because all of the shades are really pretty, however, I'm looking forward to getting the four new colors! Also, I'm so glad that the kickers are coming back even though I wish they would have been available during the sale. Even though I wouldn't have minded the pump, I like that it will come with a doe foot applicator to make application more precise and lessen the chances of pumping out more product than you need to use. I've been stalling on purchasing these kickers for so long in hopes of getting them during the flash sale but I think I'm going to pick up at least one or two once they are available on the website.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 9, 2016)

Did any of you purchase any of the new products that came out approximately a week ago? I bought a set of the new Aurora eyeshadows and a set of the Aurora highlighters. I can't wait to receive them! The kickers are supposed to come out once she ships out these recent orders so I'm looking forward to getting them as well since I've been wanting them for a long time.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Did any of you purchase any of the new products that came out approximately a week ago? I bought a set of the new Aurora eyeshadows and a set of the Aurora highlighters. I can't wait to receive them! The kickers are supposed to come out once she ships out these recent orders so I'm looking forward to getting them as well since I've been wanting them for a long time.



I've not been super active on the forum lately and I only happened to look at the site yesterday and saw the new collection. Yesterday there were two highlighters but today there was just one. So I don't know if it sold out already or what. Kind of bummed about it I guess...


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 15, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I've not been super active on the forum lately and I only happened to look at the site yesterday and saw the new collection. Yesterday there were two highlighters but today there was just one. So I don't know if it sold out already or what. Kind of bummed about it I guess...



With the exception of the new shimmer eyeshadow shades and the individual Aurora highlighters, all of the new products (and the original Aurora collection) sold out the first day she listed them (which was either on the 1st or 2nd of this month). I believe that she did restock the set of highlighters the following day, however, they sold out quickly after they were listed. Once the items are sold out, they are removed from the website which is why you only see that one Aurora highlighter compact left for sale on the site. Once she finishes shipping out all of the orders from that day (she's aiming for having everything shipped out by today), she is supposed to release the kickers. I am unsure of when she is going to be relisting the Aurora eyeshadows and highlighters, but to my knowledge, everything is permanent so you'll have the chance to purchase them when she puts them back up on the site.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 15, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> With the exception of the new shimmer eyeshadow shades and the individual Aurora highlighters, all of the new products (and the original Aurora collection) sold out the first day she listed them (which was either on the 1st or 2nd of this month). I believe that she did restock the set of highlighters the following day, however, they sold out quickly after they were listed. Once the items are sold out, they are removed from the website which is why you only see that one Aurora highlighter compact left for sale on the site. Once she finishes shipping out all of the orders from that day (she's aiming for having everything shipped out by today), she is supposed to release the kickers. I am unsure of when she is going to be relisting the Aurora eyeshadows and highlighters, but to my knowledge, everything is permanent so you'll have the chance to purchase them when she puts them back up on the site.



Oooo so everything will be permanent?! That's good to know. They pictures said "while supplies last" so I hope they are restocked because some of them look lovely. Thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 19, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Oooo so everything will be permanent?! That's good to know. They pictures said "while supplies last" so I hope they are restocked because some of them look lovely. Thanks!



According to her instagram post from 2 days ago, she said that the Auroras and kickers will be available on her site this week, however, she is not going to make an announcement post about it so we will just have to constantly check her website to see when they go up for sale.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 21, 2016)

The Aurora eyeshadows and highlighters are now up on the website!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 25, 2016)

Looxi Beauty is currently having a sale to celebrate their 1st birthday! The sale started at 12PM CST but unfortunately, I set my alarm at 12PM PST so I was late to the sale and missed out on quite a few items although I got the majority of the items that I wanted. A lot of items are already sold out but there are still many items available if anyone is interested. They also debuted their 5 new metallic highlighters today but they are not included in the sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2017)

❤ @Looxi_Beauty ❤
From Top to Bottom (Left to Right)
Row 1- ☄Charmed
Row 2- ☄Firefly ☄Rage 
Row 3- ☄Misfit ☄Juice ☄Cherub ☄Boujee
Row 4- ☄Lost ☄After Party ☄Savage ☄Lemon Drop





These were sent to Specktra for review.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2017)

Looxi Misfit vs Mac Club


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 4, 2017)

#Looxi_beauty  Cherub, Lemon Drop & After Party









These were sent to Specktra for review. All opinions are our own!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2017)

Looxi Beauty Wonder'Fall Collection
Launches 8/25 at 11am cst
$5 each shadow










Looxi sent these to Specktra for review purposes. All thoughts are my own!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2017)

#Looxi_Beauty  Wonder'Fall Collection launching August 25th at 9am pst! 

$5 each

Bundle offer 1 - all 7 shimmers $35
Bundle offer 2 - all 7 mattes $35
Bundle offer 3 - All 14 shadows $60

Plus you can use your fave affiliate code for extra money off!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2018)

Sneak Peek LOOXI BEAUTY Doll Haus Collection launches this friday, Jan 26th at 11am cst/ 9am pst 

$5 each & you can use any affiliate code you like!

6 new shimmers & 6 new matte eyeshadows

Thank you so much to looxi beauty for this generous package. All thoughts are my own. Swatches to follow before launch date!




Extra Sneak Peek of DOLLFACE eyeshadow, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2018)

The Doll Haus Collection launches this friday Jan 26th at 11am cst/ 9am pst 

$5 each or $60 for all 12

6 Matte Eyeshadows



6 Shimmer Eyeshadows


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2018)

Launching tomorrow 11am cst/ 9am pst @#looxibeauty Doll Haus Collection

Mattes





Shimmers


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2018)

@looxi_beauty is releasing 3 NEW Highlighters & 9 NEW Precious Metals 2 shadows on March 23rd 2018 ❤❤ Let's begin with the highlighters, that honestly caught my eye first. I love to glow & these are definitely glow worthy! They have a creamy & dreamy formula. They blend so seamlessly into the skin. 
Pictured are the 3 brand spankin new highlighters in Innocent, Temptress & Forbidden ???????????? Pricing is $7.50 (37mm pan) & $16.50 (compact 57mm) pluuuuus you get FREE SHIPPING for all orders shipped within the US!

You can also use your favorite affiliate code for $$$ off


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2018)

@looxi_beauty is releasing 3 NEW Highlighters & 9 NEW Precious Metals 2 shadows on March 23rd 2018 ❤❤ 


Pictured are the 9 Precious Metals 2 shadows ❤

$45 for ALL 9 shadows or $5 per shadow ??????
pluuuuus you get FREE SHIPPING for all orders shipped within the US!

You can also use your favorite affiliate code for $$$ off 
Thank you #looxi_beauty for sending these to SPECKTRA for review.



View attachment pixlr_20180321093738577.jpg

View attachment pixlr_20180321094051904.jpg

View attachment pixlr_20180321094411455.jpg


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2018)

Temptation Collection launches October 1st (tomorrow) at 9am pst!

13 shadows in total
7 Shimmers
6 Mattes

13 shadows for $50
Or
$5 each shadow 



Adam & Eve meets Disney Villains is the inspo for this collection!

#Looxibeauty  has one of the best formulas for shimmer shadows.  Creamy & Soft. Incredible pigment. You can't go wrong with these shades.

I swatched the mattes & again had no issue with pigment. These mattes are not gritty. They feel smooth when swatched. When using a brush I had some kickback, nothing major though. I am completely digging the pigment on these. 

I recommend using a light hand & building up the pigment slowly. You can go in with a loaded brush & have no issues. This is a personal recommendation! 

View attachment pixlr_20180929133044082_20180929134248840.jpg

View attachment pixlr.jpg


Thank you Looxi Beauty for sending us these to showcase & review.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2019)

Releases 5/31/19 at 12PM EST/9AM PST 

1.)There are a total of 15 NEW shades.
2.) Bundled $60 USD
* Shades can be purchased separately at 4.00 each

-As usual, ALL shades are:
 •VEGAN
•CRUELTY FREE, 
 and 
•MADE IN AMERICA! 

Review Time!!!

Holy Quac these are so buttery & smooth. They are ultra metallic & SHINY! These babies glisten like legit sunshine or twinkle like stars in the sky (both haha). Only one shade takes building up, that is White Sands. It's still metallic but I'd use it as inner corner highlight or even as a light all over the eye look. 

These are beautifully metallic & I do reccomend Looxi Beauty!

Looxibeauty.com


----------

